# Pensacola Fishing with Myles Away Charters



## Lance Powers (Aug 12, 2011)

Spring fishing is almost here with tempatures starting to rise the sheapshead and redfish will be chewing down Pensacola Pass real soon. With all the wind that has been blowing I have been spending lots of time updating my website for this season check it out and tell me what you think www.mylesawaycharters.com.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool.


.


----------



## Lance Powers (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks Garbo....
Another day not on the water because of the weather hopefully going to get a trip in tomorrow morning!!!!!


----------



## Lance Powers (Aug 12, 2011)

was able to get on the water despite the ease wind blowing 15 to 20... managed to get a boat load of sheepshead in the boat just looking forward to some calm winds and great fishing... check out my website blog and facebook page for updated fishing reports.
http://mylesawaycharters.com/blog/
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Myles...s/Myles-Away-Charters/251647144859151?sk=wall


----------

